# Missouri Steam engine swap meet, April 9, 2005



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Ozarks Steam Engine Assn. and Southwest Missouri EDGE&TA Swap Meet
Springfield, Missouri
April 9, 2005


----------

